# 'Get Better Sound' book from Jim Smith



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all!

I just heard of this book on a local forum:
Get Better Sound (from Jim Smith)

I have never heard of Jim Smith before; a quick search on Google indicates that he seems to be someone who knows what he's talking about...

Found a review there for instance:
http://6moons.com/audioreviews/getbettersound/getbettersound.html

What do you think of this book guys? Is it a really serious book with tips that definitely works?
Is there someone who has bought it and can warmly recommend it?

Thanks!


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

This part stands out to me: "Jim is a master marketeer"
I do not know Jim Smith from Slim Pickens but this looks more like one persons opinion on specific questions then a thoughtful read for HT developers.


----------



## pjhauser (May 2, 2007)

I just bought this book and it does indeed have a lot of great advice. I don't doubt that most folks would easily get their money back using this book, compared to spending money on more hardware. There are a couple of things I don't agree with though. One is the use of cable risers to get better sound. Another is that components require a breakin period (yes, speakers do, because they actually have a physical moving part, but not speaker wires, interconnects, and solid-state components). Another is a comment that vibrations can affect the sound quality of a CD player. The data is digital and as long as it makes it to the amplifier (asssuming opitical or digital connection), it doesn't matter if the player is vibrating like crazy unless it reaches the point of causing actual skipping.

Still, those are just a few minor quibbles pertaining to just 3 of the tips, and overall I do highly recommend this book.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I think the strangest hometheater marketing that I ever heard was for speaker wire that already had all the electrons pointing in the same direction by the factory pre "burning them in".


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Funny, I had someone tell me once to put the wire's in the freezer to relax the electrons.....:coocoo:


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Were you suppose to do that before each time you used them?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Funny, I had someone tell me once to put the wire's in the freezer to relax the electrons.....:coocoo:





JimP said:


> Were you suppose to do that before each time you used them?


:bigsmile::joke::rofl::laugh:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

It's got some great methology for positioning speakers as well. Some good advice in there for sure, along with the occational weird stuff like cable lifters. I'd recommend it to anyone interested enough to actually perform the tips and advice in the book.


----------



## au-734 (Jan 9, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> Funny, I had someone tell me once to put the wire's in the freezer to relax the electrons.....:coocoo:


I would think that would make the electrons quite angry. No telling what they would do then. They might even go the wrong way on purpose and really screw things up :bigsmile:

Cheers,

jr


----------



## au-734 (Jan 9, 2008)

atledreier said:


> It's got some great methology for positioning speakers as well. Some good advice in there for sure, along with the occational weird stuff like cable lifters. I'd recommend it to anyone interested enough to actually perform the tips and advice in the book.


Does the book cover multichannel? If so, how many pages? I was a customer of Jim's when he owned Audition and he -does- know how to set up a two channel system, but I am into multichannel these days.

Cheers,

jr


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

I know I have bad audio treatment in my room and am just starting to learn about this aspect of home theater. Would this be a book that you would recommend to a total novice. Also, are there any other books out there that would be thorough but accessible to an average joe.


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

Mitch Gallagher "Acoustic design for the Home Studio" is exactly that,accessible.

Easy to read with pictures and drawn diagrams, this book seems designed more for those that do not want or need the exacting equations found in other books on the subject of acoustics.

First reflection points, rear wall trapping and/or diffusion, side wall panels, Home studio or home theater, sound doesn't care what you use the room for. 

Just a suggestion,

Brien


----------

